
Age Labeling - visopsys
https://www.tyroway.com/blog/age-labeling/
======
easterncalculus
The thing about this though is that age labeling is not the only thing that's
going on, it's not just internal. Age labeling when done by others
(recruiters, company policy, etc) is age discrimination, and can actually
prevent entry into the tech industry. For a lot of people it's not that age is
a number, it's that age is yet ANOTHER number, one they also can't do anything
about.

The internalization is hard too, to be honest. For a lot of people going back
to school or changing careers (especially in the tech industry), it can be
much harder to stay motivated when others are in a completely different stage
of life than you.

